# Working Line Pup Hunt Continues



## GSDany (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi folks,

I'm still on the puppy hunt. So far I've talked to the owner of Wendelin Farms and Narnia Kennels. I'll be visiting with Deep Hollow next weekend. Anyone have any personal experience with any of these breeders? I'm specifically after the working lines and have my eye on a gorgeous litter of bicolour Czech pups from my recent visit trip to Narnia (LOL). I'm making it a point to visit at least 4 breeders before I make any final decision, and since my 4th contact fell through I'm down to these 3 places.

I'm from Toronto, Canada btw 

Cheers!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have no personal experience with any of these kennels, but I have seen several puppies from Wendelin Farms and they were all very impressive! I've also never heard anything but high praise for Christina!

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know several dogs from both kennels. I'd definitely recommend Robin and her dogs. Robin is also fairly close to us where she could offer help if needed a bit easier. Her dogs and experience speak volumes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Forgot to mention, Christina is great too and I don't think you'd go wrong with either kennel.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,

Got my pup from Wendelin 3 years ago. I did look at Narnia too at the time. Christina was terrific and matched me with my pup . He is everything I was told he would be . Great dog , strong drives , wonderful temperament . I would highly recommend Wendelin.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Both breeders are asset to our breed,imo.


----------



## GSDany (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do you plan to work with the dog?


----------



## GSDany (Mar 16, 2017)

carmspack said:


> do you plan to work with the dog?


My home isn't a sports home, but I'm after active companionship, so plenty of daily exercise to blow off steam and of course ongoing training are the plan. The idea is to take him pretty much everywhere with me. I might consider looking into some protection work down the line, but for right now that's not really on my mind.


----------



## GSDany (Mar 16, 2017)

Update: Going with a Narnia pup! Just have to sort out some paperwork and make my deposit, but I'm in for a male from one of two possible litters! Very excited 

The hunt is over... phew!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! Robin is also a great support for her puppy owners. You will be very happy I am sure!


----------

